# Benadryl for allergies?



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

My little Malachi has been sneezing and snorting around for a few days, I called the vet to ask how much benadryl to give him and they said 25 mg?! That seems like alot right?! Just wondering if any of you have ever given yours any and if so how much?? BTW, he weighs 6 lbs. 

Thanks!!
Melissa


----------



## Morejoy (Jan 28, 2005)

*Children's Benadryl might b the answer?*

My vet suggested taking a children ben. and cutting it in half ... unfortunately I can't tell you what mg. Lola is 10 lbs. -- the benadryl will make them sleepy/relaxed. My vet also recommended benadryl for situations such as traveling if she get over anxious as well as some dogs are anxious when it rains -- I hope this helps!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

id say anything from 1/4 to 1/2 a childrens benadryl is about right for a 3-10lb chi (3-5lbs 1/4, 5-10lbs 1/2) im not sure what the actual MG dose of the childrens benadryl is, but im guessing around 50-100mg which would mean 25mg is about right.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I got the liquid Benadryl. It recommends 12.5 to 25 mg for a 6 to 12 year old child or 1 - 2 teaspoonfuls. So 25 mg for a chihuahua seems like a lot! Maybe dogs need more than humans. Maybe the vet wanted to give more than an OTC medicine can suggest on their package. I've had doctors recommend OTC medicines at much higher doses than were listed.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

That's exactally what I was thinking! 25mg is 2 teaspoons of the childrens liquid. Each adult tab is 25 mg, and the average adult takes 2 I think. So, 1/4 of a 25 mg tab is about 6.25 mg. sooo..1/2 teaspoon. I don't know, I'm just afraid of giving him too much. I gave him nearly 1 teaspoon, and he still is sneezing. Maybe I'll just gradually up it until he stops.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

My vet said to ONLY give them the childrens benedryl.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i would ONLY give them childrens. as i said i dont know what the mg doseage is, ive never used it, (im allergic to benedryl) but no more than 1/2 a tab of childrend (around about 1-2cc of the liquid)

are you sure what hes doing is allergic sneezing and not dust (winters notorious for dust and dry air) or even reverse sneezing (in those cases the benedryl wont help any.)


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

He is reverse sneezing but he also is having regular sneezes and his eyes are watering. I don't know what else it could be besides allergies? Maybe a cold? Now sure what they do for a cold in a dog. His eyes are all red around and red around his mouth . I know its not a food allergy, he's on chicken soup for the puppy lovers soul, and was doing well until a few days ago. I gave him 1 tsp, so 12.5 mg of benadryl. It helped the allergies but his reverse sneezing is still really bad.:foxes15: Any idea why they are worse now than ever before??


----------



## Lil Cha Cha (Jan 10, 2005)

If the "reverse sneezing" is getting intense, he may have Kennel Cough.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

8 cc's for 25mg benadrl


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

For a few days I was thinking that it was Kennel Cough too, but after about 1 1/2 weeks it went away, during that time Priya my other Chi got it too, not NEARLY as bad, just some sneezing and watery eyes. Since then hers has also disappeared. And when we went to my mom's her chihuahua also got it and has since gotten better. Maybe if was just a cold? If dogs can get such things. 
Thanks for all your help !!!
Melissa


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I was going to say the same thing. Dogs are exactly like humans so it may not be allergies. Sneezing could be due to reverse sneezing, or other things like dust in the nostrils, etc. Unless your vet has diagnosed your little one with allergies, I wouldn't give medication for that. Just my opinion...


----------

